# Prairie Dogs - cages?



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Research for next year!

What type of (size and construction material, floors etc) cages would be suitable for either 1 or a pair of PD's?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I am sure Laura and David from All about Ground Squirrels & Prairie Dogs would be happy to advise you on anything regarding PD's. 

My little girl hopes to get a PD and got my Dad to get her a ferret nation for one as she read that they are good for them. 

-
Elina


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Elina!

Yeah I was looking at ferret cages too but a lot of them seem to have shelves as opposed to levels if you get me? I think I prefer the ones that are like rabbit cages but stacked like this one - 










This is the same one I had for 2 ferrets years ago and I really like it but was concerned the PD's may chew through the plastic as it wasn't a rigid type plastic more flexible. Ha and I see it's now £230!! I paid £80 brand new from Zooplus my how prices have flew up the last 5 years :O


----------

